

Google, Microsoft, Yahoo, PayPal go after phishers with DMARC authentication - zeratul
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2012/01/google-microsoft-yahoo-paypal-go-after-phishers-with-new-e-mail-authentication-effort.ars

======
throwaway64
This seems like yet another anti-spam measure that will not be implemented
globally, therefore cannot be relied on, you still wont be able to strongly
trust DKIM/SPF as a ham indicator. Also, many people's filtering setups wont
even be able to create the kind of relies DMARC requires, so they wont be
implemented either.

